# 'Gay dog' refused entry to Australian restaurant



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I wonder if Jeff owns this restaurant? _:-k

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/100425/oddities/australia_rights_animal_offbeat

SYDNEY (AFP) - An Australian restaurant that refused a blind man entry because a waiter thought his seeing-eye dog was "gay" has been ordered to apologise and pay compensation._ <table class="ad_slug_table" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td align="center">[SIZE=-2]ADVERTISEMENT[/SIZE]
<iframe class=" jjhxfckdrrjbewqqunng jjhxfckdrrjbewqqunng jjhxfckdrrjbewqqunng jjhxfckdrrjbewqqunng" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://ad.yieldmanager.com/st?ad_type=iframe&ad_size=300x250&site=173878&section_code=13829557&cb=1272247141702399&ycg=m&yyob=1963&pub_redirect_unencoded=1&pub_redirect=http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=15nem44ck/M=655378.13829557.13834424.6258759/D=ca_news/S=97645714:LREC/_ylt=AmKiObP1I.jmU7JMDg9hxtiS9NEF/Y=CA/EXP=1272254341/L=rEtw8WKIK3.Hf1Z.SabA.gULrc5P6UvU82UACH6m/B=aRi3ENGDJGU-/J=1272247141702399/K=PdoKrXBwJWy.uHbO_n3jCg/A=5316446/R=0/*" frameborder="0" height="250" scrolling="NO" width="300"></iframe></td></tr></tbody></table><script language="javascript"> if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object(); window.yzq_d['aRi3ENGDJGU-']='&U=13f9obr2v%2fN%3daRi3ENGDJGU-%2fC%3d655378.13829557.13834424.6258759%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d5316446%2fV%3d1'; </script><noscript>







</noscript>_Ian Jolly was told he could not take guide dog Nudge into Adelaide's Thai Spice last May because a member of staff objected, The Sunday Mail reported._
_
The restaurant's owners said a misunderstanding had arisen between Jolly's female companion and a waiter who understood the woman "to be saying she wanted to bring a gay dog into the restaurant"._
_"The staff genuinely believed that Nudge was an ordinary pet dog which had been desexed to become a gay dog," the owners said in a statement to South Australia's Equal Opportunity Tribunal.__ The tribunal on Friday ordered the restaurant to pay Jolly 1,500 dollars (1,400 US) and offer him a written apology for discriminating against him on the grounds of disability._

_The restaurant, which displays a "guide dogs welcome" sign, refused to comment to the newspaper and was unavailable to respond on Sunday. Jolly told the Sunday Mail he was happy with the result.__ "I just want to be like everybody else and be able to go out for dinner, to be left alone and just enjoy a meal," he said._


----------



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL. What the hell? 

Theoretically... How would you be able to tell the dog was gay in the first place? A rainbow flag on his collar? Does he bark with a lisp?

I suppose I can, at a stretch, see how you can mistake 'gay' and 'guide,' but even then...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tobias Wilkie said:


> LOL. What the hell?
> 
> Theoretically... How would you be able to tell the dog was gay in the first place? A rainbow flag on his collar? Does he bark with a lisp?


Maybe he has a Schutzhund title?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

thats what happens if you give them too many bully sticks


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hahaha, that happened in my town. Yeah, we still dont like gay dogs here. Gay people are ok, but not dogs.......


----------

